# Ultraskiff



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Check out the new small boat due out in Febuary.Just google Ultraskiff.If you could mount a longtail on this bad boy it would be unstopable!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Since it has a trolling motor, it will need a tag. 
Neat little boat


----------



## jarrod578 (Sep 30, 2013)

Doesn't look bad for small lakes and ponds but I don't think I'd take it anywhere with strong current. Looks like it would make a great duck boat. Looks pretty cool and interested to see the reviews.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright dang it! Now I want one ! Rig it with led lighting and it should make a nice flounder rig as well. I didn't see a price, anybody know how much they are ?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Honestly! That's got to be the dumbest idea that I have ever seen. Why not just get a children's pool from the backyard and go fishing in that.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well we all have our opinions, but I think it has it's place with a lot of folks. Easy storage,and travel. I think it would make a great pond boat and I would love to have one in my arsenal.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

How would you like to be coming back from the rigs on that? With an outgoing tide and a north wind! haha

I think I like the Soloskiff alot better...

http://www.soloskiff.com/


----------



## jarrod578 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm liking the soloskiff...haven't ever seen one. BUUUTTTT that thing looks to only be designed for shallow water with zero chop. Even fishing up in a bayou around here and a storm/wind kicks up you better be prepared to get out of dodge fast. Sweet looking skiff though.


----------

